# Banana shrimp



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

hi 

yesterday i put 2 shrimp in my tank 

with neon tetra fish 

and to day i did not 

i think the neon tetra eat them ???


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

check your filter.


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

They may have climbed out, or they are good hiders.


----------



## king roman (Apr 7, 2010)

no thing in filter and no thing around my tank 

i think they are very good hider

how can i let him moving in front of my tank 
no go to the back and hiding between the plants


----------



## giypsy (Oct 6, 2009)

Drop a pellet in the front of the tank.
If those Tetras are like mine you might 
have to put one of those potted plant baskets 
over the pellet to give the shrimp a chance to find it.
My experience was that the Tetras cannot get
into the basket but my American Glass could.
Might take a day for the shrimp to find and 
accept the basket. Once it does, it will find
the food pretty quickly after that.


----------



## n4y28r (Mar 31, 2010)

I saw some of my cherry shrimp jump out of my tank.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

you should cover the filter intake with like cheap stocking you can get for free at women shoe places check decor they might have been stressed clear and you're overlooking them... mines never jump but who knows. tetras are horrible tank mates they keep harassing shrimp. my neon tetra even managed to eat one :mad2:


----------

